# Updated Pics of my 2' cube clownfish/anemone tank & 165g



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So since I was taking pics of the new nano, thought it was only fair to take pics of my other two tanks.

The 2' 60g cube (clownfish/anemone/mixed reef) with 150w MH Solana pendant:



















The 165g left end:




























My new (but all-time favourite) Elongate (Acanthurus mata) tang:










Thanks for looking.

Anthony


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw the tang community tank and the other tanks the other night and was very impressed by the overal health and girth of the tangs. Beautiful fish and tanks as usual.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great looking clowns and tangs...thanks for sharing...


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

do you have any anemone for sale ?


----------



## killifishkerry (Aug 5, 2011)

Any updated photos?


----------

